

The Light Phone Is the Anti-Smartphone - user_235711
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/18/the-light-phone-is-the-anti-smartphone/

======
hauget
I had to laugh at this: "to be used as little as possible" People will buy it
of course... just like they did the Talkase
([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nanosmart/talkase-
the-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nanosmart/talkase-the-must-
have-accessory-for-a-mobile-lifes/)).

I have to give props to the good design and marketing though. They've done a
terrific job at that. I mean, how else would you be able to sell something
that is probably worth $12 at $100? (google "Gonkai phone"). If they do end up
succeeding, I hope they can provide as good quality and customer support as
Pebble have. That said, I still think the idea is silly. I mean, why not just
buy a very cheap phone like a Moto E2 or a Lumia 635 as your backup? Or why
not just turn data/notifications OFF on the phone to avoid interruptions?

Now, if someone made something as elegant as what these guys have made but for
the wrist, well, then THAT would be really something. I'm really hoping Pebble
Time's smart bands will turn out to be awesome. I'd love to forward calls to
it and leave my phone at home for runs.

